# food movies



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

We've had best movies, silent movies, non-English movies. How about food movies?

One of my favorites: Babette's Feast

A recent documentary: Jiro Dreams of Sushi


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Perhaps not appearing on the 'big screen,' but certainly focused on food and appearing regularly on the TV schedules; Andrew Zimmern's Bizarre Foods, Man vs Food with Adam Richman, Rachael Ray's '30 Minute Meals,' Hell's Kitchen with Gordon Ramsey, Guy Fiero's Dives, Diners, and Drive-Ins and the list goes on and on and on!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Alive


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

drlivingston said:


> Alive


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

The "food" scene from Tom Jones, 1963.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

Big Night.

I love "small" movies where not much happens, like Lost in Translation.


----------



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

jeffdeist said:


> Big Night.
> 
> I love "small" movies where not much happens, like Lost in Translation.


Lost in Translation was great. But Amour was also a movie where not much happened, and that tested my patience for sure.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Not really food movies, but I do enjoy some dining scenes from various movies.


I enjoy watching Sean Connery eat in the movies. There's a scene in "Hunt for Red October" where he's in the officer's dining room and eating a meal and talking with Sam Neill(?) at the same time. It's just fascinating...and I don't know why.
The cafe scene from "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance". The steaks are humongous (laughably so)...did they really eat that way back then? The platters are piled high with steak, potatoes, and apple pie. They washed it down with coffee. I always get hungry when I see that scene.
The Thanksgiving dinner scenes from "The Accidental Tourist" and "A Scent of a Woman". The quotes (paraphrasing), "He ate my turkey. Every single bite." and "And there we were. Nurse Smith and a dewy Asian Princess building a bridge..." are memorable for different reasons.
The Italian restaurant scene from "The Godfather". The simple professionalism of the wine pour is memorable.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Here's a suggestion that might seem a little outré - Goodfellas. 

However, there is a fair amount of sumptuously food orientated content within this superlative movie.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

jeffdeist said:


> Big Night.
> 
> I love "small" movies where not much happens, like Lost in Translation.


Then I highly recommend "My dinner with Andre", which Ebert loved. 2 fine actors in a small film where not much happens. Oh wait, that should be _nothing_ happens.


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

drlivingston said:


> Alive


Sure. I've seen Silence of the Lambs on such lists, as well - mmm, fava beans and chianti.
Then there is The Cook, The Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover - with a delicious Helen Mirren.


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

Check out "Tampopo"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tampopo


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

How about Delicatessen or Eating Raoul?


----------



## toddorbertBU (Apr 28, 2013)

Actually my favorite food movie might be Ratatouille.


----------



## ichiran (May 24, 2013)

toddorbertBU said:


> Actually my favorite food movie might be Ratatouille.


Agreed!


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Chocolat.


----------



## racebannon (Aug 17, 2014)

A Japanese film called Tampopo. Check it out. Amazing!


----------



## bignilk (Aug 30, 2013)

The Trip with Steve Coogan and Rob Brydon. Hilarious.


----------



## gumprop1 (Aug 9, 2014)

The Big Chill


----------

